# Sigles / siglas: TVA



## djavu

Hola a tod@s:

¿Cómo traduciríais "nº TVA"? En el texto que aparece va seguido de 6 cifras.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo.


----------



## Paquita

Hola :
Bienvenido entre nosotros
TVA es el IVA español en principio... De lo contrario, danos contexto, por favor, sólo así te podemos ayudar...


Aquí, parece ser un número que te dan en relación con el IVA y su pago por clientes...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En efecto, la TVA (taxe sur la valeur ajoutée) es el IVA (impuesto sobre el valor añadido) pero a la identificación fiscal correspondiente se le llama CIF (código de identificación fiscal) para las personas jurídicas (empresas, asociaciones, etc.) y NIF (número de identificación fiscal) para las personas físicas.


----------



## djavu

Se trata de una empresa suíza y el contexto es el siguiente:

NºTVA xxx.xxx - Coordonnées bancaires B.C.G.Compte Lxxx...-Clearing xxx - IBANxxx...

¿Cómo lo veis?

Muchas gracias a los dos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Paquita

No tengo bastantes conocomientos en el área bancaria para ayudarte. Lo siento.
Mira si aquí encuentras algo de interés


----------



## djavu

Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tratándose de una empresa:

*CIF *xxx.xxx - *Datos bancarios* B.C.G.(Banque Cantonale de Genève) *Cuenta *Lxxx...-Clearing (no tengo propuesta) xxx - *IBAN *(igual) xxx...


----------



## Tina.Irun

djavu said:


> Se trata de una empresa suíza y el contexto es el siguiente:
> 
> NºTVA xxx.xxx - Coordonnées bancaires B.C.G.Compte Lxxx...-Clearing xxx - IBANxxx...
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis?
> 
> Muchas gracias a los dos.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
*Nº TVA = N.I.F. (Número de Identificación Fiscal de la Empresa o de la persona). Se parte del Siret/Siren para el nº de TVA, por lo menos en Francia, y se le añade el código del país.*

Coordonnés bancaires = datos bancarios : banco - cuenta...

"clearing" significa compensación. No se si tendrá relación con el BIC = código de identificación del banco, en inglés.

IBAN : Número de cuenta bancaria internacional, en inglés.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Iglesia said:


> *Nº TVA = N.I.F. (Número de Identificación Fiscal de la Empresa o de la persona).*



Para no confundir a *djavu*, quizá haya que precisar que *CIF *también es correcto (sobre todo siendo más usado que NIF).


----------



## djavu

Muchas gracias a tod@s por las aclaraciones. Ahora sí que me ha quedado claro.

Un saludo,

Djavu.


----------



## Sapito2222

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola, 

Quiero traducir en Español lo siguiente: "Numéro de TVA Intracommunautaire". C'est dans le cadre d'une facturation international. Sur la facture émanant de l'Espagne doivent figurer leur n° de TVA intracommunautaire et le notre afin de ne pas payer deux fois la TVA.

J'ai trouvé "C.I.F (Codigo de identificación fiscal)", pensez vous que ça pourrait correspondre à "N° de TVA".

Pour intracommunautaire j'ai trouvé "intracomunitaria".

Cela ferait: "C.I.F. Intracomunitario"... ¿Puede ser? je ne sais pas s'il existe une expression qui correspondrait plus...

Muchas gracias


----------



## Prima Facie

TVA= Tax à la Valeur Ajoutée = IVA= Impuesto sobre el valor añadido.


----------



## Sapito2222

Donc vous diriez "Numero de IVA intracomunitaria"?


----------



## MAGIGAN

Bonjour!

El C.I.F. no tiene nada que ver con el T.V.A.,no te confundas.
Además a un cliente extranjero, no se le debe facturar el I.V.A.= T.V.A.
Cada uno lo paga en su país correspondiente.
Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

IVA es masculin puisqu'il s'agit de "impuesto", donc la traduction littérale serait Nº de IVA intracomunitario. 
http://www.aeat.es/wps/portal/Lista...M100000d7005a80____&idioma=es_ES&menu=0&img=0
http://www.aeat.es/AEAT/Contenidos_...a_Las_Normativas/A2010/Orden_EHA_769_2010.pdf
Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sapito2222

muchas gracias a todos!

@ Magigan: si lo sé, pero tenemos un problema porque una empresa en españa nos ha facturado la IVA...
Asi, le estoy pidiendo nueva factura exonerada, y por eso tenemos los dos que mencionar nuestros numeros de iva intracomunitaria, no? que te parece?


----------



## VRF

Hola amig@s:

siento disentir de la información que estáis dando a Sapito.

En efecto, el nº de TVA intracomunitario es, efectivamente, el CIF intracomunitario.

En Francia, dicho código se compone de las siglas FR seguido de dos dígitos y a continuación del nº SIRET.

En España, normalmente se compone únicamente de las siglas ES seguidas del CIF de la empresa.

Con dicho código, se entiende que las facturas emitidas están exentas del pago del IVA/TVA ya que se trata de una transacción intracomunitaria, es decir, realizada entre dos/tres países perteneciente a la comunidad económica europea.

Un saludo


----------



## MAGIGAN

¡Hola!
 Que te manden otra factura exenta del IVA ( masculino) y ya está.
En el apartado de la factura que aparece lo del IVA, deberá estar en blanco y nada más.
Un beso


----------



## Sapito2222

Muchisimas gracias!!!
besos


----------



## VRF

Atención, tened en cuenta que para que Hacienda considere una factura exenta de IVA como correcta, ésta debe:
- ser de un país miembro de la CEE
- tener indicado el Nº de TVA intracommunautaire del emisor
- que la mercancía haya viajado, ya que los servicios si tienen IVA


----------



## Sapito2222

y muchas gracias VRF, no habia visto tu post!
perfecto


----------

